# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Zadar-pregled autosjedalica 08.03.

## bebelina

U subotu 08.03.2008. održat ćemo još jedan besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Zadru. 
Pregled će se održati na parkiralištu sa zapadne strane hotela"Zagreb", od 10 do 12 sati. 

Roditelji će dobiti praktične savjete i pomoć vezane uz pravilan odabir i korištenje dječjih autosjedalica. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača te da svakako, ako mogu, povedu i dijete! 

Vidimo se , nadam se! :D  :D

----------


## Rhea

:D  :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

od 10-12 ili od 10-13 h???

----------


## NatasaM...

pliz, dodjite do 12

----------


## YO

zna li tko kada će opet biti pregled autosijedalica u zadru :?

----------


## bebelina

Nadam se sredinom ljeta!  8)

----------

